# Fairies



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Found this http://www.lebanoncircle.co.uk/DeadFairy.htm and I must say this is a very cool prop. Anyone ever make one like it?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

looks pretty simple. a mini skelly, some fake (or real) leaves, and the corpsing method of your choice.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

finally, a use for those mini skeletons I picked up at dollar store - I've got some dead fairies to make


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If they put that picture in Weekly World News, people would finally believe in fairies

I like this little creature.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I made some dead fairies from the dollar store skellies, though nothing of that caliber. I'll see if I can find a pic...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope this works, I'm not good at posting pictures...

This (hopefully, if I attached it correctly) is one of my fairies.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Kind of reminds me of a site that I posted a while back. Home link was www.darkroastedblend.com

But I like these pictures as well. Very good find Gc!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> If they put that picture in Weekly World News, people would finally believe in fairies
> 
> I like this little creature.


It was an April fools joke. And some people did think it was real. The sun, New York Times, and the BBC all had articles about it April 1st 2007. The artist who made it got hundreds of emails of people thinking it was real. The whole story is in the link i had put up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The police evidence bag is a nice touch.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

That is too funny.....I know a couple Rennies to mess with now!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Jack Reaper said:


> That is too funny.....I know a couple *Rennies* to mess with now!


note to anyone who does not want to be scard for life, do NOT look up that word...........


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Working on 2 shriveled ones, a hutch, and a live Tink-esque one. If anyone has a snug green dress (backless) approximately size 6 (inches tall), please PM me...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another haunter was making these things last year, he called them Cemefaeries.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That last picture is a hoot, IMU

I looked up "Rennie" and found a British pharmaceutical firm that makes products for indigestion, heartburn, and "trapped wind". I don't think that's what Jack was talking about:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That last picture is a hoot, IMU
> 
> I looked up "Rennie" and found a British pharmaceutical firm that makes products for indigestion, heartburn, and "trapped wind". I don't think that's what Jack was talking about:googly:


thats not what I found. and I hope it's not what Jack was talking about. Let's just say it has something to do with pr0n. Very, very disturbing. I hate google.

Imu, who made those? they are awesome!

nixie, yours are almost cute. I made stuff like that this year, sorta.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I just threw mine together last year for fun after the skellies didn't work for what I had originally purchased them for. After seeing these brilliant fairies, I'm inspired to do more with mine!

I thought maybe Jack was referring to renaissance fair types, as we generally get into fairies and things like that...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

*Rennies* are the Renaissance fair people.
*Furries* are the pervs in animal costumes.
*James Rennie *is a convicted pedophile... So I guess we now have to clarify what we are talking about if we say "Rennie".

Back to your regularly scheduled faerie thread.

So people thought there were real dead faeries......I find that somewhat disturbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't forget Michael Rennie, star of SciFi films


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh yeah...he was ill the day the earth stood still


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Oh yeah...he was ill the day the earth stood still


i havent seen that movie, so I don't know how it ends. Does he get better?

or did you mean "In"?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> I just threw mine together last year for fun after the skellies didn't work for what I had originally purchased them for. After seeing these brilliant fairies, I'm inspired to do more with mine!


yeah thats what i did with mine, i had some skeletons and i pinned brightly colored wings on their backs.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool fairies - all of them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> i havent seen that movie, so I don't know how it ends. Does he get better?
> 
> or did you mean "In"?


LOL ..... lyrics quote from Rocky Horror Picture Show. It is the first line of the intro.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL ..... lyrics quote from Rocky Horror Picture Show. It is the first line of the intro.


ah, i haven't seen that in it's entirety. I really like the time warp song though. lol


----------

